# Master Gardener Program



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wondering if anyone here has been through the Master Gardener program, any comments pro/con. Got one buddy twisting my arm to go, another somewhat negative. I'm more interested in vegetables and fruit trees (i.e. edibles) than manicuring Mrs. Uppity's landscaping. Appreciate your comments, thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

If you are asked to join you better have lots of time to volunteer for events.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

For as much as I do for the kids school and community I should do it......but you need to do their volunteer work from what I understand..... I think that's why everyone I see that does it is retired.....


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I seriously looked into it. It doesn't align well with a full time job.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My impression is that often its a title that is "bought" and not earned. 

I'm not impressed by titles, nor those who aspire to them....but good gardeners, ones who actually grow stuff, do impress me.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> My impression is that often its a title that is "bought" and not earned.
> 
> I'm not impressed by titles, nor those who aspire to them....but good gardeners, ones who actually grow stuff, do impress me.


Good analogy & I'm a master plumber, master carpenter BLA BLA BLA.:rotfl:


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for your comments. Wife and I both grew up in scenarios where what we grew (or shot or caught) was what we had to eat or trade any surplus, so I figure we know a few "tricks of the trade". Not that there isn't always something to learn. Believe I will save time and mileage.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

in fort bend county at least, the master gardeners put on seminars regularly..Spring Garden, Fall Garden, etc.
Pretty interesting, I enjoyed going to a few.
At 44, i was the youngest one there by 20 years. All retirees, for sure.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

My next door neighbor was a master gardener.
all he grew was rats that ate my tomatoes.
My dad taught me everything that I need to know.
B.D


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> My impression is that often its a title that is "bought" and not earned.
> 
> I'm not impressed by titles, nor those who aspire to them....but good gardeners, ones who actually grow stuff, do impress me.


Well said Meadowlark. I have learned so much from you and WR Ranch. You two guys grow some great gardens.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have attended several MG seminars. The Galveston County and Bear Creek fruit gardening seminars ( Gulf Coast Fruit Study Group) are usually top notch. They had some experts with 50+ years fruit experience. Some like the late Sam Powers had an incredible wealth of knowledge.

Have fun
RFA


----------

